# Good body shop in Portland/NW Oregon needed...



## Chad Anderson (Nov 28, 1999)

...starting to collect data; after I sell the VR6 this summer, the Rabbit will go in ASAP for the paint job. Please advise; I want to stop in and talk to shops _early_.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Good body shop in Portland/NW Oregon needed... (Chad Anderson)*

I responded to your post in Deans thread.


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: Good body shop in Portland/NW Oregon needed... (Chad Anderson)*

West Beaverton Auto Body
We worked out the deal on Tolliver's car and for the money he's certainly getting what he's paying for. The prep going into the car is insane, bare metal strip.
(503) 591-9393
Dean


----------



## Chad Anderson (Nov 28, 1999)

*Re: Good body shop in Portland/NW Oregon needed... (Dean F)*

4-Rings- Saw that just now. Thanks for the reply; I plan on shopping around before I spend 3 grand on a paint job.
Dean- I'm jogging my memory; seems like they were balking when he decided to change the paint color? I could be wrong. Thanks for the info; I'll be stopping by to check them out. Can't wait to get started on this thing...getting stuff picked out for it all the time.


----------

